# Skills and Qualifcations desirable/relevant in Canada



## Wannabeincanada (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi there,

I'm a 26 year old female based in the UK

Me and my boyfriend plan to move to Canada when I complete my degree in Psychology in 3 years. I am currently unemployed and wondered if there is anything I could achieve qualification or experience wise to help me secure a job over there. I would preferably like something in couselling within some kind of charity. I have seven years administrative experience to date.

My boyfriend is a plumber, but isn't currently gas certified. Is there any thing either of us need to achieve to get us there? 

Hayley


----------



## sean2012 (Mar 20, 2012)

Wannabeincanada said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'm a 26 year old female based in the UK
> 
> ...


Hayley, your boyfriend will have to re skill and sit exams in trade jobs no mater what qualification he has every country is different and trades differ


----------

